# BUG REPORT: 921 Phone Modem answers phone



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Is anyone besides myself still having a problem with the 921 modem answering the phone?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's been reported several times since version L145.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Heck one of my recievers does 6000, 301, 501 will answer too. Haven't spent the time to figure out which one. I just know how to make it do it.

Call and let the phone ring twice. Hang up and call right back. Modem will answer every time.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Orcatek said:


> Heck one of my recievers does 6000, 301, 501 will answer too. Haven't spent the time to figure out which one. I just know how to make it do it.
> 
> Call and let the phone ring twice. Hang up and call right back. Modem will answer every time.


Sounds like this is by design. If so, just who the h* does E* think they are putting devices in the house (without your knowledge!) that can interfere with things like remote monitoring equipment???   

Sounds like we need ring suppressors. Click here Then scroll down to: Callcorder OT126B $12.99


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Mark,
Can you ask the Eldon people about this? I'm a bit concerned since only a relatively small number of people seem to have the problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I will again. The modem driver was upgraded in L145 I believe it was, and that's when the problem appeared the first time.


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Problem continues here as well with L180.


----------



## 1074j (Feb 5, 2004)

So this is what is going on with my phone! It's been driving me nuts trying to figure out what was going on. L180, but it was happening before this version.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

1074j,

Yes, the problem started with L146 (around 8 weeks ago?).

Annoying, isn't it. How long have you had your 921?


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I will again. The modem driver was upgraded in L145 I believe it was, and that's when the problem appeared the first time.


I haven't had mine plugged into a phone line since L145. One of my other four receivers also answers the phone, but more randomly. If I had to guess I would think that it's probably the 721 since they have essentially the same core software.

--- WCS


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Subject: HELP - 921 Picks up the phone
This has been happening since L146 when Eldon tried to fix caller id problems (though my caller id was ok before).
-----------------------------------------
Response #1:



> We are addressing this issue, and will have a fix available in the next release.


Response #2:



> You can post it on the forum if you like. We will include the answering the phone fix in the emergency release.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I got a word on this one today over lunch as well, and it sounds like the modem driver fix is going to be part of the next release.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I will be amazed if they fix this. This is a general caller-id bug/feature that exists in most phones, and devices that have caller ID. Call and let a phone ring once, and call back in a certain time period and the caller id modem in that device will pick up and give the computer tones because it is expecting the caller id that it never got.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

My 921 problem has nothing to do with calling back "in a certain time period". But the 921 only picks up most of the time (once in awhile, it doesn't).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- Any word on why only some have this issue while others (me) have no issues with caller ID and it ID's perfectly? I have the same software are others. I have the phone line connected direct to Bell and bypassing my call router. My call router causes all caller ID devices to fail.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No word on that Don.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

jtp1947 said:


> Is anyone besides myself still having a problem with the 921 modem answering the phone?


I think my 921 has started answering my phone. I never had this problem before when other people were reporting it. Tonight though, I got a phone call from my mother, and when I picked up after the second ring, there were modem/fax type sounds. She hung up and tried to call me back, but it was busy. Even with my finger on the switchhook, I could still hear very faint modem noises. It's possible they could have been coming from one of my computers or all-in-one printer/scanner/copier/fax, but none of them are anywhere near the room where the 921 is (and where I was). Does the 921 mobo have an internal speaker?

Note: I do not have caller ID, and the phone in question was hard wired. The 921 was on, and recording a sat program (M-F timer), but the TV was on mute.

-Chris


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Oops.

Looks like it wasn't my 921 after all. I made some changes in my file server the other day trying to get it to identify itself as the domain controller it is supposed to be, and I apparently turned on a dial-in service inadvertantly. 

As Emily Latella would say: "Never mind."

-Chris


----------

